# Barking and distractions



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

I've had Tesla for about 2 weeks now she's just past the 16 week mark, so far the training's going pretty well. I have a couple problems with getting consistent "down" and "stand", but her sit is pretty solid, and she's getting much better at leash walking. The biggest problem I want to work on now is that sometimes she barks at things when she's out on walks. For example, if someone comes out of a house near where we are passing by, or even across the street, if she sees another dog out in the parking lot, if someone comes out of their door when we're waiting for the elevator, etc. She's fine when there are already a lot of people around, like when we walk downtown, she's too distracted trying to sniff everyone going by and she hardly ever barks then, it's more when there are very few people on the street she focuses in on one of them. I've gotten it down to one bark, then "shush", she pauses for a second, then barks again, I "shush", rinse, repeat. If she keeps quite for more than a few seconds I reward with a treat but sometimes she's so focused I can't distract her even with a treat right in front of her nose. In fact, she tries to duck and look around my hand because the treat is blocking her view! At that point no sound I make can snap her out of it until whatever the scary thing is has gone. This happens most often with loud trucks driving past but she does it to strange dogs and people (I think large poofy jackets or uniforms?) once in a while too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would work hard on socialising her, rather than training as such. She needs lots and lots of happy experiences, with all kinds of people, dogs, other animals, and around all sorts of traffic. Once she is relaxed, it will be much easier to get and keep her attention, but I think that at the moment while she is out and about she needs to be learning that the world is a wonderful place. Formal training can be a game you play at home.

To stop the barking, I would simply increase the distance between her and whatever is causing it by turning around and walking away - I still do this if my dogs bark at anything for any reason. If she is barking because she wants to greet and meet, walk away until she is calm, then turn around and go back. Greeting becomes the reward for polite behaviour. If she is barking because she is anxious then increase the distance until she relaxes. In both cases, lots and lots of socialisation, taken slowly and staying within her comfort zone (no flooding, or forcing) is probably the best answer.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

fjm said:


> I would work hard on socialising her, rather than training as such. She needs lots and lots of happy experiences, with all kinds of people, dogs, other animals, and around all sorts of traffic. Once she is relaxed, it will be much easier to get and keep her attention, but I think that at the moment while she is out and about she needs to be learning that the world is a wonderful place. Formal training can be a game you play at home.
> 
> To stop the barking, I would simply increase the distance between her and whatever is causing it by turning around and walking away - I still do this if my dogs bark at anything for any reason. If she is barking because she wants to greet and meet, walk away until she is calm, then turn around and go back. Greeting becomes the reward for polite behaviour. If she is barking because she is anxious then increase the distance until she relaxes. In both cases, lots and lots of socialisation, taken slowly and staying within her comfort zone (no flooding, or forcing) is probably the best answer.


That may work when she's not super intensely focused. Once in a while though, I literally have to drag her with her butt glued to the ground while she sits and barks - A truck was passing by and we were in the middle of crossing an intersection. It was drag her by the collar or pick her up completely or risk getting run over or honked at when the light changes. 

I'm going to try sitting with her in the lobby of our building and just stuffing treats in her mouth whenever people and dogs come in/out. I'm not sure how to introduce her to people that want to pet her though. When I first got her, she was a bit skittish/shy when people approached so I encouraged her to go up to interested strangers, asked people to feed her treats etc. Now she goes up to them willingly to get snuggles and petting but I don't know how to get her to sit in greeting. If I do manage to make her sit, she stands up the moment someone touches her and walks closer to sniff and rub against them. Should I be more strict with what I allow her and passing strangers to do now? Or keep focusing on making the positive association of strangers approaching her, and work on sit for greetings later on?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd focus on the positive - she is still a baby, and the most important thing is for her to enjoy meeting people and dogs. Plenty of time for sitting later. I wouldn't let her jump all over people of course, but a polite sniff and rub for someone who has already indicated they are dog friendly is thoroughly acceptable puppy behaviour, I think.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Like fjm said, I'd find ways to set her up for success. Stay far enough (when you can) from the scary things and reward for not barking.

I find it useful when my dog barks at something (which is not frequent) to do a few things:

- I acknowledge the scary thing ("yes, Vasco, I see it")
- I step between him and the scary thing
- I ask him to make eye contact ("watch me"), which I then reward

Then, if possible, we move away from the scary thing. If not possible, I set him up in a sit between my legs (I taught him this, and he feels safe there).

Good luck! Puppies are great fun; enjoy yours.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My two still dive for the safe spot between my feet if they feel threatened ... it must be said it is easier for a toy dog to fit there than a standard, though! Stepping between the dog and the scarey thing, and showing you are ready to protect her, works wonders - it is exactly what an adult dog would do. I have fended off exuberant lab pups, stared down statues, chatted to two headed people (babies in back carriers - eeeek!), walked towards inquisitive heifers till they backed off, etc, etc, until my dogs trust me to deal with most situations!


----------

